# Mbuna Tank size



## jb9738 (Sep 2, 2012)

I am planning on buying a tank for a lake malawi setup. The take is 48-1/4"L x 12-3/4"W x 57-3/4"H = 60 gallons. Would this be a good size for them? Im just worrried about the height really. Is it too tall? will they swim up there? If I get rocks setup so they can dwell that high will it be ok?


----------



## jb9738 (Sep 2, 2012)

Its not 57 inches tall. that includes the stand which i miss understood at the time sorry.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

57 high? you sure thats right? that would make it 129 gal lol


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

ok lol, it will be around 21" high im guessing


----------



## jb9738 (Sep 2, 2012)

Any suggestions on good rock work?


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Have a look thru this thread, some great tanks, give you a good idea of what you like

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=177546&start=2385


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sounds like a 75G tank. I think this will be a great size for mbuna. I use sandstone in my mbuna tanks because its easy to find around here and it helps raise the PH a bit. Its not the prettiest, but the price is right.


----------



## jackskellington101982 (May 16, 2011)

No not a 75. A 60 would be about right. And yes you could use it just make sure to do your research on which fish you chose. A 60 is a little taller than realy needed but with the right rock work they will use it after they get use to the tank. Good luck on the set up and I cant wait to see pics.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

jackskellington101982 said:


> No not a 75. A 60 would be about right. And yes you could use it just make sure to do your research on which fish you chose. A 60 is a little taller than realy needed but with the right rock work they will use it after they get use to the tank. Good luck on the set up and I cant wait to see pics.


Yer right, I thought it said 17-1/2" deep. I miss read it.

You probably want to go with the smaller, less aggressive mbunas. Yellow labs and rustys would be good choices for sure.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

a 75 gallon would give you more options,plus they look better,12 3/4 looks strange to me with the 21" height


----------



## jackskellington101982 (May 16, 2011)

clhinds78 said:


> jackskellington101982 said:
> 
> 
> > No not a 75. A 60 would be about right. And yes you could use it just make sure to do your research on which fish you chose. A 60 is a little taller than realy needed but with the right rock work they will use it after they get use to the tank. Good luck on the set up and I cant wait to see pics.
> ...


Its all good and yeah the labs and rustys would be good I was also thinking labs and acei. Or maby just a smal groupe of zebra cichlids. there are a few typs of zebra so it would give you a little more color selection. I the the albino redfin zebras are amazing. 1male 4-6 females. would be great. but thats just my opinion. good luck.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

jackskellington101982 said:


> clhinds78 said:
> 
> 
> > jackskellington101982 said:
> ...


If by zebras you mean mbunas I would be careful.The zebra looking mbunas are some of the more aggressive ones. I would have a group of at least six of them with only one male. I have two male zebra mbunas in my tank and they fight constantly and cause trouble for the rest of the fish from time to time.

I think labs, rustys and aceis would be a good mix for this tank.


----------



## BrendanMc (May 30, 2012)

I have a 60 gallon (48x12x24) and started out with Labs, Acei and Red Zebras. The Zebras had to go as there was too much chasing going on for my liking. After a few more deaths I now have 4 Labs and 3 Acei and all has calmed down; Acei get large so any more than 4 in that size tank would be too much I think.


----------



## jackskellington101982 (May 16, 2011)

That was why i said "Or maby JUST a small group of zebra. 1male 4-6females" and labs and acei together. you can keep zebra mbunas with other fish but not in a tank that size. I have had success with them in my 125 mixed mbuna tank but i was kinda pushing the limits with it.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

BrendanMc said:


> I have a 60 gallon (48x12x24) and started out with Labs, Acei and Red Zebras. The Zebras had to go as there was too much chasing going on for my liking. After a few more deaths I now have 4 Labs and 3 Acei and all has calmed down; Acei get large so any more than 4 in that size tank would be too much I think.


My red zebras cause less problems than my elongatus do. The big elongatus male chases everyone constantly.

I think you would be ok with aceis as they are docile. I have labs, red zebras, elongatus and a aceis in my 75G with no issues other than the one stated about.


----------



## jb9738 (Sep 2, 2012)

So the tank is 48L x 13W x 24H. I bought two 350 penguin filters. two fluval m100 heaters. and a aqueon 950 pump. So far its looking good. I also bought a couple bags of african cichlid mix substrate(black and white). I havent bought the rocks yet but im heading out tomorrow after class to do so. Also I bough a java fern and two anubias plants. I couldnt resist the idea of a planted tank. The fake plants were around the same price but i hate plastic. Ill post some pics once i get everything in there. probably by thursday and start my fishless cylcing. thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

jb9738 said:


> So the tank is 48L x 13W x 24H. I bought two 350 penguin filters. two fluval m100 heaters. and a aqueon 950 pump. So far its looking good. I also bought a couple bags of african cichlid mix substrate(black and white). I havent bought the rocks yet but im heading out tomorrow after class to do so. Also I bough a java fern and two anubias plants. I couldnt resist the idea of a planted tank. The fake plants were around the same price but i hate plastic. Ill post some pics once i get everything in there. probably by thursday and start my fishless cylcing. thanks for the help everyone.


Sounds like its going to be a nice tank. I had a Penguin 350 on my 45G tank and it did a good job. Be sure to keep sand away from the intake as much as possible. It pretty much destroyed my 350.

Live plants are much nicer than fake ones. Silk plants are a little better. Anubias do great in cichlid tanks and are pretty easy to take care of.

When stocking this size tank follow the 55G recommendations since the footprint is pretty much the same. Aceis would be good since they are known to swim in the upper level of the water column.


----------

